

The Harried Leisure Class - reedlaw
http://opus1journal.org/articles/article.asp?docID=145

======
reedlaw
When I saw this book mentioned in _From Dawn to Decadence_ in the context of
the 19th century increase in mechanization and loss of free time it struck a
cord. I've noticed my own free time activities become increasingly harried as
I strive to make my leisure time as "productive" as my work time. One solution
I've found is to deliberately spend more time doing traditional time-consuming
activities such as reading, cooking, making cheese, physical activity, etc.

~~~
gaius
Tell us more about cheese-making!

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
www.leeners.com

I haven't made cheese yet, but I know someone who does it all the time and he
recommends them. I have done a fair amount of winemaking. It's like making
bread: you just need the patience to accept that yeast works in its own
timescale. Other than that, there's nothing particularly difficult about it.

Now that I have a source of raw milk (it helps to live out in the sticks,
surrounded by small farms), I plan to get started cheesemaking soon.

~~~
gaius
I am quite into breadmaking, keen to take on something else. We'll need these
skills when the West collapses!

